# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX 5 tabular form et UNION ORA-01446

## pcouas

Bonsoir

Je migre actuellement d'APEX4 en APEX5 et j'ai une tabular form du style


```

```

Mais


```

```

Il y a t'il en APEX5 un soucis sur les UNION en APEX 5 ?
Si dans un autre test je remplace l'UNION par un case when j'ai alors une ORA-1445 !!


Merci d'avance

----------


## pcouas

Cela est du en fait aux VALIDATIONS qui ne semble pas supporter la migration APEX4 vers APEX5

----------

